

Search for research papers filtered by popular websites using google power.. - mshenoy4573
http://www.google.com/coop/cse?cx=008475611130430976967:itx3ve6qmas

======
mshenoy4573
Well you can include the sites you want to add so that it is restricted to
what you need and tat wat i did "edu" for universities and added 6 websites
for the other portals... im not sure if im clear here....but all these are
pretty apparent on the control panel

------
dxjones
What are the key "customization" aspects the API let's you change? If you
could share more about what you've learned form all your reading, more of us
could contribute our thoughts ...

------
mshenoy4573
I just made it to try the custom search .... how do you think we can get
better at this ?

